# Anybody have a spare 26" rear drop stand?



## Larmo63 (Mar 6, 2011)

Need a rear drop stand for a 26" frame. Thanks!


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 6, 2011)

I need about 3 of the them, is anyone selling repros of these things for the $20 that they SHOULD cost?


----------



## bud poe (Mar 6, 2011)

No one makes the correct channel anymore, I could make em but they wouldn't be exact.  For $20/ea I'd need a guaranteed committed 50 or so orders, and thats for the stand only, no clips or brackets...Cost's money to make stuff in the USA...


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't think I've ever said something like this before, but this is the kind of item that SHOULD be produced in China. Low tech, there's essentially no intellectual property to the item so the Chinese would have no interest in stealing it, and as a bike item it's almost an afterthought so to have them produce ones that look relatively close for $.50, well, seems like a good candidate to me.

But then.... it's a philosophy like that one that got us to where we are now isn't it?

Bud if you can make them similar for $20, I'll be in for (4) of them, if just 13 guys here could commit to (4) ea, well then.....


----------



## bud poe (Mar 6, 2011)

I know, China will always win money wise but its a slippery slope...
I'll look into it, maybe clips too.  Don't really want to get into brackets though, too many different configurations...
What about leaving the ends long and not drilling them, leaving that up to the customer, making them more universal?  We might be onto something....


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 6, 2011)

bud poe said:


> What about leaving the ends long and not drilling them, leaving that up to the customer, making them more universal?  We might be onto something....




Ya I like that idea too. I'm not afraid of going at anything with my Dremel, files, and drill press. Besides, between 26" and 28" wheels/tires, and the variety of different fenders, the slight differences would make it tough to fit just one type of drop stand. Leaving the ends long and customizable would open it up to many, many varieties of bikes.


----------



## bud poe (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright then, I'll look into it...Thanks Talewinds for the motivation!
Larmo63, check back in on my progress on these if you don't find an OG stand...


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, since mine bolts to the frame, (I have the ears on the frame,) why couldn't I take one of the display stands that are for sale here on The Cabe and use the moving part after I drill out the rivets? Might just work?


----------



## bud poe (Mar 6, 2011)

One way to find out!  Let us know...


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just ordered a regular 26" repro from Memory Lane.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 7, 2011)

......$40?


----------



## npence (Mar 7, 2011)

Drop stands are one thing that I will always buy and never sell. when you need one you cant find them then when you dont need one you see them all the time. so I keep plenty on reserve.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 7, 2011)

npence said:


> Drop stands are one thing that I will always buy and never sell. when you need one you cant find them then when you dont need one you see them all the time. so I keep plenty on reserve.




Murphy's Law.... Well if you don't need any right now but see some available let me know eh?


----------



## npence (Mar 8, 2011)

What kind are you looking for a colson style, regular drop stand, or drop stand with the ears as part of the stand.


----------



## bud poe (Mar 8, 2011)

Npence, I'm not looking to buy but could you show pics of the Colson style vs. regular?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll let everyone know how the Memory Lane one works out. They said that they are a faithful reproduction. Not a complicated part.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, give memory lane a call. They are a great shop to deal with.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 11, 2011)

I got the stand from ML, not bad, but not really the same type of stock. A bit thinner or flimsier. Tony P. is supposed to have one at the Cyclone Coaster thing Sunday. At least I don't have to lean it on my classic Harley.


----------

